# [SOLVED] How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?



## Mister_Joey_

I have 2 monitors and I want to use one monitor for gaming and the other just browsing or doing other stuff. However, whenever I click on the secondary monitor while gaming, my primary monitors that's on a game just minimizes. I know running in windows mode kinda fixes this but, the title bar takes up some space which bothers me.
Any solution?

Current OS: 8.1


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?*

i'm not 100% sure what you mean by "title" bar is it this (I know you are talking about while in-game, but just to get a general idea)?


----------



## Mister_Joey_

*Re: How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?*

Yes, something like that. Another example is when you open up paint. The tippy top part.
Or practically any game you run on windows mode.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?*

Have you tried changing your in-game screen resolution to *full screen/highest resolution* in any game? 

It could be a compatibility issue with Windows 8 and your game defaults. It sounds weird but just try it. opcorn:


----------



## Mister_Joey_

*Re: How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?*

The game is currently running on max resolution and in windows mode. But it is the title bar that's bothering me because it takes up space.


Edit:
The second screenshot is an example when its not on in windows mode. (max resolution)

Just want to know how to remove that title bar for the first screenshot.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?*

Ok so now I understand your question. This isn't easy. It seems that currently it is only completely possible with a script, but I have seen none listed compatible Windows 8... yet.

Although, I did find one that you can try, basically it works like Internet Explorer/ browser windows where you can tap *f11* to make the window full screen on only one monitor.

Please create a system restore point before using it as it hasn't been tested in Windows 8 but is very basic and the code should line up as it is a hotkey script and is a very general syntax across Windows OS'.

*It is found here: *
Code.google.com

*Alternatively* you can disable "Window Snap" so that you can re-size the window to match the size of the entire monitor and drag the title bar "up" past the top of the monitor to "hide" it in a way.

*-to do this:* press *Windows key + R* (run prompt), type *utilman* and press enter.

-this opens *Ease of Access*, scroll down and click "_Make it easier to focus on tasks_" 

-Under "_Make it easier to manage windows_" uncheck *Prevent windows from being automatically arranged when moved to the edge of the screen*. Then _Apply_ > _OK_.

Please let me know if this works for you!


----------



## Mister_Joey_

*Re: How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?*

The alternative works good enough for me. There's only a slight bar that you can't remove from the top, but that is good enough so you can drag it back to normal. It doesn't bother me. 

The F11 did only works with certain windows.

And I didn't even bother to try the script.

Thanks.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?*



Mister_Joey_ said:


> The F11 did only works with certain windows.
> 
> And I didn't even bother to try the script.
> 
> Thanks.


OK just an FYI, the script is supposed to enable the *f11* method to work with ALL windowed applications.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: How do you remove the Windows Title Bar?*

If either of these work for you please mark the thread as "SOVLED" and glad to help!


----------

